# I salute you, sir.



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

To the person who hauled a full-on turkey blind (the ones that hold two people) and two decoys up to the side of a mountain at Middle Fork WMA, I salute you. I'm sure that was no easy task. Imagine my surprise when glassing the mountainside to find out where the hen call was coming from to see the blind and decoy setup just like you'd see down south. 

In other news, three full days at Middle Fork and my tag is still unpunched. They aren't gobbling a ton, but more than last year. And I'm seeing more birds (from a long distance) than I did last year.

Congrats to all who've tagged out!


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

I tried there one morning and heard nothing. I was down by the river though as that’s where I heard they usually are around. I really don’t have a clue though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Brettski7 said:


> I tried there one morning and heard nothing. I was down by the creek though as that's where I heard they usually are around there. I really don't have a clue though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Brettski7 said:


> I tried there one morning and heard nothing. I was down by the creek though as that's where I heard they usually are around there. I really don't have a clue though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"I heard..."

A little foot work and pre season scouting would have given you better info than what you "heard". Maybe put in some personal work yourself next time and see if you have better results


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

MooseMeat said:


> "I heard..."
> 
> A little foot work and pre season scouting would have given you better info than what you "heard". Maybe put in some personal work yourself next time and see if you have better results


Honestly I don't need your useless comments so maybe next time before you feel the need to make dumb remarks quoting me, just stop, put down the keyboard, and move on.

You have no idea my situation, what I have and haven't done, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Uh, yeah I do know what you have and haven’t done, you told us you “heard” there were birds in a spot, probably from the Internet if I had to guess, and you didn’t find any. Had you personally gone and checked it out before the hunt to confirm, you would have known you were told a fib.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Whoa, this thread took a turn! For the record, the areas where I scouted and saw birds out there were completely devoid of birds once the GS opened. I spent W-F of last week hunting hard in Middle Fork. About 12-14 hours per day. Saw two hens and only heard gobbles Wednesday evening and Thursday morning. Those birds outsmarted me again.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't see any problem with hearing about an area, and checking it out. Not sure if someone gave him a piggy back ride to check the spot - but that seems like personal work...


Some people are more sensitive to that I guess....


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

MooseMeat said:


> Uh, yeah I do know what you have and haven't done, you told us you "heard" there were birds in a spot, probably from the Internet if I had to guess, and you didn't find any. Had you personally gone and checked it out before the hunt to confirm, you would have known you were told a fib.


Again you're clueless. But now I know who to ignore on this forum. I won't be wasting anymore of my time with you from here on. Have a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

RandomElk16 said:


> I don't see any problem with hearing about an area, and checking it out. Not sure if someone gave him a piggy back ride to check the spot - but that seems like personal work...
> 
> Some people are more sensitive to that I guess....


Lol no one gave me any piggy back ride. And I didn't go out there just once, just once during the actual season. It was truly more of a scouting trip and family camping trip also. My first post in here wasn't the total extent of my research or experience there or my complete situation either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Brettski7 said:


> Again you're clueless. But now I know who to ignore on this forum. I won't be wasting anymore of my time with you from here on. Have a good one.


Is this the quickest ignore of Shaun in forum history? It took less than 24 hours!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Brettski7 said:
> 
> 
> > Again you're clueless. But now I know who to ignore on this forum. I won't be wasting anymore of my time with you from here on. Have a good one.
> ...


Easy, your poking the bear.....


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Sheepassasin changed to a moose!? 
If so...
Go get backcountry riled up 🙂


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just my thoughts on scouting etc..."scouting" is basically done to find an area that holds birds. When in a area known to hold birds and are actually hunting, you go into "locate" mode and are way past the "scouting" mode. Info gathered...roosting areas, travel route, lofing areas, etc... from "locating" is generally only valid for a very short time and is used to formulate and culminate a your hunt.
Sooo Shaun, or Moosemeat or Sheepassassin or whoever...raking some poor bastage over the coals because he can't "locate" birds even after thorough "scouting" shows a little lack of experience in turkey hunting and much presumption in forum posting on your part. Perhaps a story or two about some of your hunts, or maybe a picture or two would go a lot furthering toward validating your posts and your reputation than the negative "pot stirring" posts that you are so well known for.
Tell us about your turkeys hunts this year Moose, we'd all love to hear and learn from your experiences.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

The point isn't really to criticize a guy for his scouting methods, it's to chase off anyone looking for any kind of info. I can tell you, if guys are looking to do that around here you're going to lose that battle.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Jedidiah said:


> The point isn't really to criticize a guy for his scouting methods, it's to chase off anyone looking for any kind of info. I can tell you, if guys are looking to do that around here you're going to lose that battle.


This. &#128076;


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Remember that time my post about a guy hauling a turkey blind up a mountain turned into a debate about scouting?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

IDK about anyone elses blinds, but my blind is really light and has backpack straps when folded up. Really easy to carry actually.

-DallanC


----------

